# Look what followed me home!



## Grenadier (May 12, 2007)

My preciousssssssss....

A Glock 34, one 17 round magazine, and two 33 round magazines.   

She's a sweet shooter, with the 4.5 lb trigger, extended slide stop lever, and making even my 9 mm major loads feel like powderpuffs (147 grainers, 1250 fps from this baby).  

Handles everything from Winchester Ranger 127 grain +P+ JHP, all the way to my true powderpuff 115 grain plated bullet loads that barely go 1100 fps, and the accuracy is as good as any.  

I am now well-equipped to handle any zombie invasions, should a scenario from Dawn of the Dead or 28 Days Later occur!


----------



## Tames D (May 12, 2007)

Very sweet!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 12, 2007)

wow

wish that had followed me home

let us know how it handles


----------



## MA-Caver (May 12, 2007)

That does look mighty sweet indeed... though personally I prefer the Ruger P-89 but I do like the Glock... indeed see if you can get a vid of yourself... that'd be cool eh?


----------



## Tames D (May 12, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> That does look mighty sweet indeed... though personally I prefer the Ruger P-89 but I do like the Glock... indeed see if you can get a vid of yourself... that'd be cool eh?


I have a Ruger P-89 and I love it, I think it's underrated with alot of people. But I love my Glock 19 just as much...


----------



## KenpoTex (May 12, 2007)

Very Cool!  The 34 is on my wishlist...unfortunately, it'll probably have to wait until after I pick up a 26 and maybe another 19.

Do you notice an appreciable difference in accuracy/ease of making hits with this one as opposed to the shorter models?


----------



## Grenadier (May 12, 2007)

kenpotex said:


> Very Cool! The 34 is on my wishlist...unfortunately, it'll probably have to wait until after I pick up a 26 and maybe another 19.
> 
> Do you notice an appreciable difference in accuracy/ease of making hits with this one as opposed to the shorter models?


 

A couple of differences.  

This model has the 4.5 lb trigger.  Combine this with the longer barrel, you get a bit more accuracy on slow fire shots.  Since you have a longer sight length, this helps a wee bit, too.  

There's actually a two inch rectangular hole cut into the top of the slide, to reduce the slide weight a bit, so it doesn't feel so top-heavy.  This is why the weight is only about an ounce more than its full size cousin (the Glock 17).  

Followup shots are a wee bit quicker than the Glock 17, due to the slightly lighter trigger, and the better weight distribution.

Reliability doesn't seem to be an issue, since some of my handloads were using CCI's hard primers, and I never had a single light primer strike.   

In terms of combat accuracy up to, say 25 yards, though, the Glock 17/17L/19/26/34 are all going to pretty much have the same feature, that they'll do the job as long as the user does his job.  

I'll probably end up buying a separate barrel, that has professionally done porting on the top, since there's plenty of space to put porting on the barrel.  Most likely, this will be done by Jarvis or Barsto, but I'll get the semi-dropin barrel, and do the final fitting myself.  This will, however, have to wait a bit, since such a barrel is probably going to run me at least 250 bucks, if not more.  

All in all?  I love this gun.  It has so far, been reliable with everything I've fed it today, and that covers a very wide range of ammunition power.  It's comfortable to hold, and actually feels better balanced than my trusty Glock 17, and I may end up making my new Glock 34 the gun that I use to teach someone how to fire his / her first centerfire pistol, since it's that friendly.  




On another note, I did get a few chuckles from the guys at the range (who know me quite well already), when they saw me trying the 33 round magazine with my subcompact Glock 26.  Come to think of it, it did look rather out of place...


----------



## tellner (May 12, 2007)

If you're going to have a mousegun I suppose it's as good as any. Everyone knows that _*real*_ handguns have the numbers "4" or "5" right after the decimal point or the word "magnum" in there somewhere.


----------



## Drac (May 12, 2007)

Saaweeet!!!!


----------



## theletch1 (May 13, 2007)

tellner said:


> If you're going to have a mousegun I suppose it's as good as any. Everyone knows that _*real*_ handguns have the numbers "4" or "5" right after the decimal point or the word "magnum" in there somewhere.


True, true. But then you have to listen to all the girls at the range wondering if your compensating by having the larger hand gun.


----------



## seasoned (May 13, 2007)

I never liked Glocks until I owned one, once your there you will never go back.


----------



## mrhnau (May 13, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> On another note, I did get a few chuckles from the guys at the range (who know me quite well already), when they saw me trying the 33 round magazine with my subcompact Glock 26.  Come to think of it, it did look rather out of place...


Do they make those for the 17? If so, what kind of price range?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 13, 2007)

seasoned said:


> I never liked Glocks until I owned one, once your there you will never go back.


 
That is the absolute truth!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 13, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> Do they make those for the 17? If so, what kind of price range?


Yes they do. Actually, they are the same one.  I have a couple for mine and the G-18 I hope someday to own!

As far as the cost, I couldn't tell you what they go for now though, I"ve had mine for years.


----------



## Grenadier (May 13, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> Do they make those for the 17? If so, what kind of price range?


 
Most places sell the 31 rounders for 30 bucks, somewill add the factory +2 extender for another 5 bucks or so.  

Just as an example: 

http://www.topglock.com/catalog/mags.htm

Heh.  I remember during the Assault Weapons Ban days, that these were selling for $150 apiece...


----------

